# Can anyone help?



## Aces-High (Nov 4, 2017)

I need to find a blank.  These are examples of what I need.  The one in front is the one I need.  I don't know where they came from, does anyone recognize them?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Monty (Nov 4, 2017)

They look like  perfectly clear blanks to me.


----------



## Aces-High (Nov 4, 2017)

I think I found them.  Spectraply Laminated Wood Pen Turning Blanks


----------



## Woodchipper (Nov 4, 2017)

Woodcraft is one place.


----------



## arkie (Nov 4, 2017)

Here is the manufacturer.  They can be difficult to deal witth unless you are buying in some quantity.  https://www.cwp-usa.com/collections...ts/spectraply-pen-blanks?variant=865636188185



Aces-High said:


> I think I found them.  Spectraply Laminated Wood Pen Turning Blanks


----------



## Aces-High (Nov 4, 2017)

View in Gallery


----------



## chartle (Nov 4, 2017)

Any of these fit the bill?

https://www.woodnwhimsies.com/spectraply.html


----------



## magpens (Nov 4, 2017)

I think that member LarryC had a large stock of Dymondwood he was trying to sell a few months ago. . That might do

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f165/dymondwood-148071/


----------

